

Is this why Twitter is down? Their Engineer Speaks - kimboslice
http://venturebeat.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/twitteralexpayne.jpg

======
nirmal
There's no reason to assume he was at Twitter HQ when he sent this out. He
could be pretty much anywhere in SF. :)

------
jrockway
Wow, a picture of someone's tweet talking about pot. This is what Hacker News
has come to?

~~~
menloparkbum
I used to work at a startup where everyone was always baked and we also had
serious quality control problems.

~~~
icky
> I used to work at a startup where everyone was always baked and we also had
> serious quality control problems.

Problems with the quality of the software, or the pot? ;)

------
ssharp
Ruby on Rails on Reefer

~~~
wallflower
Twitter headquarters. "I've been working on the RAILROAD!" (Chorus x10)

------
jakewolf
It's always snowing on Wall Street.

------
josefresco
Call me naive but I'm a bit surprised to hear that a company with $15 million
plus allows "weed-talk" around the office.

I'm not saying it's wrong or bad or the reason why Twitter has issues, just
surprising.

~~~
jonknee
It's in San Francisco. They probably buy from the VCs.

~~~
stcredzero
Oh, so _that's_ what they mean by "seeding!"

